# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  هاست پایتون در ایران

## peymang

سلام می خواستم شرکت های معتبر ایرانی که هاست پایتون ارئه می دن رو بدونم .



توجه:
* کیفیت خوبی داشته باشن
* لطفا اگه ورژن خاصی از پایتون رو هم ارائه می دن بنویسید( مثلا ورژن 2 یا 3) 



با تشکر.

----------


## Bahmany

> سلام می خواستم شرکت های معتبر ایرانی که هاست پایتون ارئه می دن رو بدونم .
> 
> 
> 
> توجه:
> * کیفیت خوبی داشته باشن
> * لطفا اگه ورژن خاصی از پایتون رو هم ارائه می دن بنویسید( مثلا ورژن 2 یا 3) 
> 
> 
> ...


با سلام
با سرچ تو گوگل چند تا سرور تو ایران میتونید برای اینکار پیدا کنید
ولی پیشنهاد می کنم برای این کار فارغ از هر هاستینگی با هر ساپورتی که استفاده میکنید با google app engine کار کنید تا دیگه نگران کدهای python نباشید
اگه زمانم اجازه بده ایشالله روشش رو تو همین فوریوم خواهم نوشت

----------


## مهرداد سیف زاده

البته openshift هم حالیه
میتونید سه تا app با فضای یک گیگابایت همراه با ۵هزار بازدید ماهانه داشته باشید
بسیار قوی و سرور دست خودتون هست.
https://www.openshift.com/

----------


## n.nowroozi

> البته openshift هم حالیه
> میتونید سه تا app با فضای یک گیگابایت همراه با ۵هزار بازدید ماهانه داشته باشید
> بسیار قوی و سرور دست خودتون هست.
> https://www.openshift.com/


البته ۵۰ هزار بازدید ماهانه هست :)
50k visitors per month

----------


## pars1376

> با google app engine کار کنید تا دیگه نگران کدهای python نباشید


google app engine چی هست؟ چرا اگه ازش استفاده کنیم نباید نگران کد ها باشیم؟
پایتون تو زمینه دسک تاپ هم کاربرد داره؟

----------


## Bahmany

> google app engine چی هست؟ چرا اگه ازش استفاده کنیم نباید نگران کد ها باشیم؟
> پایتون تو زمینه دسک تاپ هم کاربرد داره؟


ویکی پدیا :
*گوگل اپ انجین* یا *موتور اجرای برنامه گوگل* (به انگلیسی: Google App Engine) که با عنوان های دیگری هم چون GAE و GAE/J نیز نامیده می شود، اولین نسخه آن نیز در آوریل ۲۰۰۸ ارائه شده است.
 این موتور امکان اجرای برنامه های تحت وب را بر روی سرویس‌دهنده‌های  گوگل فراهم می کند. ساخت، حفظ و مدیریت ترافیک و داده ها به آسانی در این  سیستم قابل اجرا است.


کمی وقتم اجازه بده این موضوع رو کاملا برای پایتون و دیجانگو توضیح خواهم داد

----------


## pars1376

> کاملا برای پایتون و دیجانگو توضیح خواهم داد


ممنون
امیدوارم زودتر وقتتون اجازه بده.
تو همین تاپیک دیگه؟
لطفا این سوالات رو هم مد نظر بگیرید که 
چجوری باید ازش استفاده کرد؟
کجاها میتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## mjdshp

> سلام می خواستم شرکت های معتبر ایرانی که هاست پایتون ارئه می دن رو بدونم .
> 
> 
> 
> توجه:
> * کیفیت خوبی داشته باشن
> * لطفا اگه ورژن خاصی از پایتون رو هم ارائه می دن بنویسید( مثلا ورژن 2 یا 3) 
> 
> 
> ...


salam
az site http://pydep.com mitoonid service hoste python begirid python har version ke bekhahid dare 
va mitoonid virtual enviremente khodetoono dashte bashin
rasti service email,ssh access va domaine khodetono dare

----------


## masnas

سلام دوستان

یه شرکت هاستینگ ایرانی معتبر دیدم که هاست پایتون ارايه میده با کیفیت با وب سرور لایت اسپید و سرعت بالا به همراه سی پنل و پشتیبانی از تمام ورژن های پایتون
همچنین کلی امکانات دیگه مثل هاست node js و هاست وردپرس و هاست Ruby هم روی همین پنل سی پنل و سرور لایت اسپید دارند که فوق العاده هستند
حتما یه سر بزنید من سرویس گرفتم عالین
گوگل ----> "هدف نت"

----------

